# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  ~ كناشة مادة النحو ~

## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*

باب الكلام:* 
*الكلمة*  ( قولٌ مفرد )
حيث "القول": هو اللفظُ الدالُ على معنىً .
فحينما تقول:  هذا قلمٌ فهذه الجملة فيها كلمتان هذا وقلم، هذا قولٌ مفرد وقلم قولٌ مفرد،
أما "المفرد": هو ما لا يدل جزئُهُ على جزء معناه
فحرف (القاف ) من قلم لا يمكن أن يُعبر عن القلم.
ولإيضاح المسألة حينما تقول محمدٌ صادق، فهذه جملة مكونةٌ من كلمتين محمد وصادق.
محمد: قول مفرد وهو لفظ دال على معنى ولا يدل جزئه على جزء معناه وكذلك  كلمة صادق: قول مفرد فهي إذن كلمة وهي لفظٌ دالٌ على معنى ولا يدل جزئها  على جزء معناها.
*تنقسم الكلمة الى ثلاثة أقسام:* *الاسم*: نحو سيارة، محمد، دواء،  ويدخل فيه الضمائر أيضاً

*الفعل*: فنحو (أخذ) فعل ماضي و(يأخذ) فعل مضارع و(خُذ) فعل أمر.

*الحرف*: فنحو (من) حرف جر و ( على ) حرف جر و(هل) حرف استفهام.
*أولاً الاسم:* 
*ما هي علاماتُ الاسمِ أي بما يُعرف الاسم؟*
لاحظن أن السؤال عن العلامات وليس الحركات, فالحركات هي الضمة والكسرة والفتحة.
أما علامات الإسم فهي خمس علامات:*الجر والمراد به الكسرة* التي يُحدِثها عامل الجر
سواءً كان العاملُ حرفاً نحو: - محمد في الدارِ
"الدار" في هذه الجملة اسم ،  والسبب أن الكسرة دخلت عليها
ما الذي أحدث هذه الكسرة؟ أحدث هذه الكسرة حرفُ الجرِ "في" .

وحينما تقول: قلمُ سعيدٍ جديدٌ: ما العامل الذي جعله مجروراً ؟ الإضافة، فقلم مضاف وسعيد مضاف إليه.

وحينما  نقول سلمتُ على أخيكَ الكبيرِ: ما عامل الجر ما الذي أحدث الكسرة في  الكبير؟ "الكبير" نعت إذن السبب هو التبعية، والنعت يتبع المتبوع في  الإعراب .  وأخيك مجرور فتكون إذاً الكبير مجرورا تبعاً لأخيك.
العلامة الثانية من علاماتُ الاسم هي *التنوين*:
والتنوين:   نون ساكنة تلحق آخر الكلمات لفظاً لا خطاً لغير توكيد ويأتي على صور إما  أن يكون تنوين رفعٍ أو يكون  تنوين نصبٍ أو يكون  تنوين جرٍ مثل:
محمدٌ (عليه الصلاة والسلام) رسولُ الله.العلامة الثالثة: *النداء*، والمراد به أن تكون الكلمة مناداةً نحو يا خالد.

العلامة الرابعة: *ال* *المعرفة* - نحو جاء الرجلُ.

العلامة الخامسة: *الإسناد* *إليه* وقد يقال أحياناً الحديث/الاخبار عنه
        وقد يكون الإخبار عنه بكونه مبتدأ وله خبر وقد يكون الإخبار عنه فاعل وفعل
        حينما تقول نجحتُ: فالتاء اسم لأنك أسندت إليه النجاح.
مما ينبغي ملاحظته أن الاسم قد  يجتمع فيه أكثر من علامة لا مانع
مثال: الكتابُ قديمٌ:  كلمة الكتاب  هذه اسم
والدليل على ذلك أمران دخول ال المعرفة.

الإسناد إليه لأنك أسندت إليه القِدَم. الكتاب مبتدأ وهو مسند إليه، قديم خبر.
*~ يتبع*...

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا ،،، موضوع رائع ومفيد .... ننتظر المزيد إن شاء الله

ارجو أخيتي أم عبدالرحمن استخدام الألوان في تعداد النقاط مثل : علامات الاسم : الجر ..... ، التنوين ......، النداء .....، ال المعرفة .......، الاسناد إليه ......

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*المعرب والمبني من الأسماء: 
*
*.
*
*أولا: المعرب: هو الإسم الذي تتغير حركةُ آخره حسب العوامل الداخلةِ عليه نحو: 
*
*جاءً خالدٌ - ورأيتُ خالداً  - ونظرتُ الى خالدٍ
*
*خالد: في الجملة الأولى مرفوعاً لأنه فاعل، وفي الثانية منصوباً لأنه مفعول به، وفي الجملة الأخيرة جاء مجروراً بحرف الجر إلى. 
*
*.
*
*ثانيا: المبني: وهو الاسم الذي لا تتغير حركة آخره حسب العوامل الداخلة عليه. نحو
*
*فازَ الذينَ صبروا، أحببتُ الذينَ صبروا، مررتُ بالذين صبروا .
*
*الذين: مرة جاءت فاعلاً ومرة جاءت مفعولاً به ومرة جاءت مجرورة بالباء إلا أن حركت الآخر لا تتغير 
*
*فحركة آخرها هي فتحة ثابتة سواءً كانت مرفوعةً أم منصوبةً أم مجرورة . 
*
*.
*
*ومن المبنيات: الأعداد المركبة تبنى على فتح الجزئين عدا اثني عشر واثنتي عشرة. مثال: 
*
*جاء أحدَ عشرَ طالباً : مركب عددي مبني على فتح الجزأين في محل رفع فاعل.
*
*شاهدتُ ثلاثَ عشرةَ سيارة: مركبٌ عددي مبني على فتح الجزأين في محل نصب مفعولاً به.
*
*سلمتُ على أربعةَ عشرةَ رجلاً: مركب عددي مبني على فتح الجزأين في محل جر.
*
*.
*
*ومن المبنيات: أسماء الإشارة عدا ما دل على تثنية لأنهما معربان (يرفعان بالألف وينصبان ويجران بالياء) 
*
*هذا – ها هنا: تبنى على السكون
*
*هذه – هؤلاء: تبنى على الكسر
*
*ذاك – ذلك – تلك – أولئك – هناك – هنالك: تبنى على الفتح
*
*.
*
*من المبنيات: الأسماء الموصولة عدا ما دل على تثنية (اللذان/اللذين، اللتان/اللتين) لأنهما معربان (يرفعان بالألف وينصبان ويجران بالياء):
*
*الذي – التي – الذين – اللاتي – اللائي – الألي – من – ما – من ذا – ماذا: كلها تبنى على السكون ما عدا "الذين" تبنى على الفتح
*
*.
*
*وبالتالي الاسم المبني أربعة أنواع:
*
*1. مبني على الكسر.
*
*2. مبني على الفتح.
*
*3. مبني على الضم.
*
*4. مبني على السكون.
*
*.
*
*أصناف أخرى من الأسماء المبنية:
*
*كلمة متى اسم مبني على السكون
*
*كلمة فعالِ , حنانِ مبني على الكسرة عند العرب.
*
*كلمة أنفِ مبني على الكسره في لغة الحجاز.
*
*كلمة نحنُ مبنيه على الضم.
*
*.
*
*كلمة "قبل وبعد" تبنى على الضم في حاله واحده وتعرب في ثلاث حالات.
*
*متى تبنى؟
*
*إذا حذف المضاف إليه، ونوى معناه دون لفظه مثل:
*
*جئت قبلُ
*
*جئت بعدُ
.
قبل وبعد لها صورتان إما أن:
*
*1. تكون مضافه لفظا فهذه معربه
*
*مثل جئت قبلَ سعد
*
*قبل: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحه وهو مضاف وسعد مضاف إليه.
*
*2. أن تقطع عن الإضافه لفظا
*
*مثل لو قلت رأيتك قبل
*
*هنا المضاف إليه محذوف فيكون لدينا ثلاث خيارات"حسب نية المتكلم":
*
*1. أن ينوى لفظ المضاف إليه.:  مثل جئت قبلَ -----> معربه
*
*هذه تماما كما لو قلت جئت قبل محمد فانا نويت أنه قبل محمد ولكني حذفته.
*
*2. أن لا ينوى لفظه ولا معناه."في هذه الحاله تُنَوَّن":  مثل جئت قبلًا -----> معربه
*
*3. أن ينوى معناه دون لفظه:  مثل جئت قبلُ ------> مبنيه على الضم.
*
*مثل قوله تعالى:" لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِن قَبْلُ وَمِن بَعْدُ"
*
*.
*
*هل جئت قبل تكون كامله المعنى؟ 
*
*نعم هذا يفهم من سياق الكلام.
*
*يجب أن يكون المضاف اليه معروفا عند السامع وإلا لو لم يكن المضاف إليه معروفا أو مفهوما لا يجوز حذفه أصلا.
*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> جزاك الله خيرا ،،، موضوع رائع ومفيد .... ننتظر المزيد إن شاء الله
> 
> ارجو أخيتي أم عبدالرحمن استخدام الألوان في تعداد النقاط مثل : علامات الاسم : الجر ..... ، التنوين ......، النداء .....، ال المعرفة .......، الاسناد إليه ......


وجزيت خيرًا يا غالية
بل الأروع هو تواجدك
تم استخدام الألوان بقدر المستطاع - ابتسامة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أخيتي أم عبدالرحمن بارك الله فيك تابعي ، متابعة معك إن شاء الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

يسعدني متابعتك وتشجيعك
نكمل بعون الله

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

الفعل
يقسمه النحويون ثلاثة أقسام:  
ماضٍ وأمر ومضارع.  
أولا:  الماض 
علامته  هي قبول دخول تاء الفاعل (كتبتُ الدرس) أو تاء التأنيث (كتبت هند الدرس) ولا يلزم دخول التائين على كل فعل،  فمتى قبل الفعل إحدى العلامتين فهو فعلٌ ماضٍ وله صورتان
الصورة الأولى  أن تكون التاء موجودة
مثل: " قالت نسوة في المدينة " ، كتبت الدرس  
الصورة الثانية  أن يأتي الفعل الماضي خاليا من هذه التاء مثل كتب سعيد
عند  تجربة ادخال تاء التأنيث عليها (لن تدخل إلا مع المؤنث) تصبح: كتبت هند  ... إذا مادام تقبل تاء التأنيث أو تاء الفاعل فهو فعل ماض  
حكم الفعل الماضي من حيث الإعراب والبناء. 
 الماضي فعلٌ مبني دائماً على الفتح  
مثال1: أكلْتُ الطعام ... أكل فعل ماض مبني على الفتح مطلقاً والسكون (على اللام) عارض بسبب اتصال الفعل بضمير الرفع (تاء الفاعل). 
مثال2: الطلاب أَكَلُوا طَعامهم ... أكلوا فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح والضمة (على اللام) عارضة لاتصال الفعل بواو الجماعة.  
مثال3: الطالباتُ أكَلْنَ الطعام: أكَلْنَ فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح والسكون عارضة لاتصال الفعل بنون النسوة أو بضمير الرفع المتحرك.  
فعل الأمر: 
يُعرف الأمرٌ بأمرين معاً مجتمعين: 
1)       الدلالة على الطلب.
2)       قبول ياء المخاطبة المؤنثة.
حكمه من حيث الإعراب والبناء.  
الفعل الامر مبني دائما على ما يجزم به مضارعه. 
الفعل المضارع حال  الجزم له صور قد يكون مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون وقد يكون مجزوم وعلامة جزمه  حذف النون كما في الافعال الخمسه وقد يكون مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف  العلة, هذه الصور تنطبق على فعل الامر . 
فعلُ الأمر كالفعل الماضي تماماً مبني دائماً فبنائه يأتي على صور. 
الصورة الأولى: يبنى على السكون  إذا كان الفعل لمفرد مذكر صحيح الآخر 
مثال: قِف: فعل أمر مبني على السكون. 
الصورة الثانية: يبنى على حذف حرف العلة  إذا كان لمفرد مذكر معتل الآخر. 
مثال: اسع في الخير: اسع فعل أمر مبني على حذف حرف العلة.  
الصورة الثالثة: يبنى على حذف حرف النون  إذا كان متصلاً بألف الاثنين - أو واو الجماعة  -أو ياء المخاطبة
مثال1: أيها الطالبانِ ذاكرا دروسكما . ذاكرا فعل أمر مبني على حذف حرف النون.  
مثال2: أيها الناس إسمعوا: إسمعوا فعل أمر مبني على حذف النون لاتصاله بواو الجماعة.  
مثال3: قومي يا هند. قومي فعل أمر مبني على حذف النون . 
الفعل المضارع : 
علامته  قبوله دخول لم الجازمة عليه  مثال: لم يرجع
المضارع له حالان: حالة بناء.. وحالة إعراب. 
الحالة الأولى: حالة البناء يبنى المضارع في مسألتين 
1)  إذا اتصل بنون النسوة بني على السكون نحو المسلماتُ يخفن الله تعالى. 
فالمضارع يَخَفْنَ مبني على السكون لاتصاله بنون النسوة.  نون النسوة ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل وهي من ضمائر الرفع المتصلة 
2) إذا اتصل بنون التوكيد سواءً كانت هذه النون خفيفةً أم ثقيلة.  
الخفيفة يراد بها  النون الساكنة. والثقيلة يراد النون المشددة فإذا اتصل الفعل المضارع بنون  التوكيد الخفيفة أو الثقيلة بني على الفتح بشرط أن تكون هذه النون مباشرة.  
متى تكون هذه النون مباشرة؟  إذا كان الفعل المضارع للمفرد المذكر فقط
ليلومنَ الظالمُ نفسه يوم القيامة. يلومن فعل مضارع مبني على الفتح لاتصاله بنون التوكيد المباشرة.  

أما إذا قلت  "ليخرْجُن الأولادُ الى الصلاة": يخرجُن فعل مضارع معرب وليس مبنياً والسبب  أنه للجمع وليس للمفرد المذكر. كما أن هذه النون ليست مباشرة لأن الأصل  ليخرجون إذن واو الجماعة فصلت بين النون المشددة والحرف الأخير من حرف  الجيم لكنها حذفت في الكتابة.   
"لتذْهَبِنَ يا هندُ  الى المدرسة". لتذهبن فعل مضارع معرب وليس مبنياً. فالأصل لتذهبين ففيه  حذفت ياء المخاطبة والتي كانت فاصلاً بين الباء وهو الحرف الأخير من يذهب  والنون وبالتالي فالنون لم تكن مباشرة للفعل أي لم تكن ملاصقةً له. 
قاعدة : أي فعل مضارع اتصلت به نون التوكيد 
-        إذا كان للمفرد المذكر فهو مبني على الفتح.
-    وإن كان للمثنى أو الجمع المذكر أو للمثنى أو  المفرد المؤنثة فليس مبنياً وإنما هو فعل مضارع معرب لوجود فاصل بين النون  وآخر حرف بالفعل

عند اعراب الفعل المضارع  الذي دخلت عليه نون التوكيد في جماعة ستقولين:  فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه النون التي حذفت لتوالي الأمثال سواء في واو  الجماعة او في ياء المخاطبه
باقي الاعراب  : والفاعل ضمير محذوف لالتقاء الساكنين ونون التوكيد حرف توكيد مبني لا محل له من الإعراب .

الحالة الثانية: حالة الاعراب: 
يكون المضارع معرباً متى فقد هاتان النونان نون النسوة ونون التوكيد 
مثال: يسافرُ الناسُ عبْرَ البحر: يسافرُ فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة  
لن يسافرَ الناسُ عبر الجو:  يسافر فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة 
لم يسافرْ سعيد: يسافر فعل مضارع مجزوم بلم وعلامة جزمه السكون. 

نواصب المضارع: 
 أن، لن، كي، إذاً. وهذا المضارع علامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة. 
جوازم المضارع: 
والجوازم نوعان: 
-        ما يجزم فعلاً واحداً: لم، لما، لام الأمر (لام الطلب)، لا الناهية.
أمثلة: لم نسافر – بل لما يذوقوا عذاب – لتجتهد/لتذاكر – لا تخرج  
-        ما يجزم فعلين (أدوات الشرط): إنْ ، إذما ، مَنْ ، ما ، مهما ، متى ، أيان ، أين ، أنّى ، حيثما ، كيفما ، أي
أمثلة: إن تذاكر تنجح – إذما تجتهد تنل جائزة – من يعمل سوءا يجز به – مهما تعش تسمع 
والخلاصة أن  
المضارع المعرب يأتي مرةً مرفوعاً ومرةً منصوباً وأخرى مجزوماً.  

الطلاب ليقولُن الحق ... لام القسم وتعني والله ليقولن 
لتكتبن الدرس ... لام الامر 
عندما تكون في الغائب تكون  لام القسم, لكن اذا كانت في الخطاب تكون لام الامر
اترك الطلاب ليكتبوا فتكون اللام للتعليل

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

أسلوب التبسيط النحوي أعجبني جدا ،، استئذنك بتصوير الموضوع وتوزيعه ؟

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

سامحيني على التأخير فوالله حبسني حابس في المرتين والله المستعان

المهم يمكنك نقل أي من مواضيعي كيفما شئت ولو اني اقترح أن تنتظري شهرا آخر حتى انتهي منها
فالاختبارات بعد شهر ولابد أن انتهي من المذاكرة قبلها الا اذا كنت تنوين نقلها على هيئة دروس منفصلة

مع العلم ان معظم هذه المادة من دروس الشيخ ابراهيم المطرودي حفظه الله وقد جمعت منها ما يفديني في دراستي وأضفت عليه أشياء بسيطة لمزيد من التوضيح

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاك الله خيرا ،، بل ننتظر يا أم عبدالرحمن ، نفع الله بك ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

في انتظاركِ بارك الله فيك, ونفع بكِ, وشكر للشيخ الكريم.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

بارك الله في مروركن
ان شاء الله اول ما انتهي من مذاكرته سأضعه فعندي 7 مواد احاول التوفيق بينهن

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*الحروف*
  علامة الحرف:
  يعرف الحرف بعدم قبوله علامات الإسم والفعل فكل لفظ لا يقبل شيئاً من علامات الإسم ولا شيئاً من علامات الحرف فهو حرف.
    مثال: هل سافر أبوك؟
    هل: أهي اسم أم فعل أم حرف.
  هل تقبل "هل" علامات الإسم؟ 
    هل تقبل الجر؟ هل تدخل عليها الألف واللام؟ هل يحدث عنها أو يُسند إليها؟ هل يدخلها التنوين؟
    إن كانت الاجابة "لا" إذاً هي ليست اسماً
  هل تدخلها علامات الأفعال ؟
    هل تقبل علامات فعل الأمر: الدلالة على الطلب وقبول ياء المخاطبة؟ لا تدخلها. 
    هل يقبل علامة الماضي: قبول تاء التأنيث  أو تاء الفاعل؟ لا تقبل .
    هل تقبل علامة الفعل المضارع:  دخول "لم الجازمة"؟ لا تقبل
    إذن فكل شيءٍ لا يقبل شيئاً من علامات الإسم و لا شيئاً من علامات الفعل فهو حرف 
 
  أنواع الحرف ثلاثة:
  الأول: ما يدخل على الإسم والفعل:  ويسمى غير مختص فلا يعمل شيئاً.
    مثال: هل زيد أخوك؟ - هل قام أبوك؟  
    "هل" حرف استفهام: في الجملة الأولى دخل على الاسم،  وفي الثانية دخل على الفعل
    إذن هي لا تختص يالإسم ولا بالفعل وإنما تدخل على كليهما 
    وإذا كان غير مختص بشيء فالأصل فيه ألا يعمل شيئاً أي لا يؤثر شيئاً فيما بعدها. 
 
  القسم الثاني: ما يختص بالدخول على الأسماء (أي أنه يدخل على الإسم فقط وبالتالي يؤثر فيها أي في اعرابها)
  مثال1:حروف الجر  [مِنْ - عَنْ - مُذْ - كيْ - رُبَّ - وَ ( واو القسم) - تَ ( تاء القسم ) -  كَ ( كاف التشبيه (-لِ ( اللام ) - بِ ( الباء ( - منذ ُ- لَ (لام الجر) -  إلى - على - خلا - عدا - حاشا - حتى - في - متى].. 
    في الدارِ امرأة .. "الدار" اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة  .
  مثال2: إنَّ وأخواتها [إنَّ، أنَّ، كأن، لكن، ليت، لعل]: 
    إنّ محمداً ناجح ... "إنّ" حرف، "محمداً" اسم منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة 
 
  القسم الثالث : ما يختص بالدخول على الفعل المضارع فقط وهي الجوازم وهي نوعان منها ما يجزم فعلاً واحداً ومنها ما يجزم فعلين.
    لا تكتم الحق .... "لا" الناهية وهي حرف جزم، تكتم: فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه السكون.
 
  إذن الذي يختص بالإسم يعمل فيه مثل حروف الجر وإن.
  والذي يختص بالفعل كالجوازم تعمل فيه .
  أما الحرف الذي لا يختص بشيء فلا يعمل شيئاً.  [ وهذه قاعدة من القواعد ]
 
  ما حكم الحرف من حيث الإعراب والبناء: 
  الحروف كلها مبنية
    تبنى على السكون مثل: جئتُ منْ السوق ... من حرف جر مبني على السكون
    تبنى على الفتح مثل: رأيتُ محمداً وَصالحاً ... الواو حرف عطف  مبني على الفتح 
    تبنى على الكسر مثل: مررتُ بِزيد ... الباء حرف مبني على الكسر 
 
  البناء والإعراب: تعريف البناء والإعراب 
  الإعراب : أثر ظاهر أو مقدر يجلبه العامل في آخر الكلمة:
    جاء محمدٌ .... و رأيتُ محمداً .... و سلمتُ على محمدٍ              
    فالأثر الظاهر هنا
    الرفع "محمدٌ" .... والنصب "محمداً" .... والجر "محمدٍ" هذا الجر
    فالضمةُ.. والفتحةُ.. والكسرةُ.. إعراب وهي كما تشاهد أثر ظاهر 
    وقد يكون هذا الأثر مقدراً  مثل: جاءَ موسى ... رأيتُ موسى ... مررتُ بموسى..
  فموسى : لم يكن أثرُ العامل فيه ظاهراً لكنه مع ذلك فهو معرب فهنا الإعراب قد يكون ظاهراً وقد يكون مقدراً ..
 
  البناء:
  هو ثبات حركة آخر اللفظ وعدم تغيرها تبعاً للعامل.
    مثال: .. جاء هذا ... رأيت هذا  ... مررتُ بهذا 
    اسم  الإشارة (هذا) مبني على  السكون وهذه السكون لا تتغير مع أن (هذا) جاء في  الجملة الأولى فاعل.. وفي  الثانية مفعول به.. وفي الثالثة اسم مجرور. 
 
  أنواع البناء:
  أولاً: البناء على السكون مثال: 
    هذا.. اسم الإشارة مبني
    لن ...حرف مبني على السكون
    الذي، التي ... اسماء موصولة مبنية
  ثانيا: البناء على الفتح مثال:
    كيف: اسم استفهام مبني على الفتح
    قام : فعل ماضٍ مبني على الفتح
    أينَ.. اسم استفهام مبني على الفتح 
  ثالثا: البناء على الضم مثل: 
    منذُ.. حرف جر مبني على الضم  ..  
    حيث .. مبني على الضم
  رابعا: المبني على الكسر مثل:
    أمسِ .. مبني على الكسر
    اسم الإشارة "هؤلاءِ" مبني على الكسر.
 
  أنواع الإعراب أربعة:ـ 
  1)           الرفع: يدخل في الاسم والفعل لكنه لا يدخل في الحرف تقول :
    يقومُ محمدٌ:     يقومُ: فعل مضارع مرفوع .. محمدٌ اسم فاعل مرفوع 
  2)           النصب: يدخل في الاسم والفعل   تقول:  
    لن يقومَ محمدٌ   .. .. رأيتُ محمداً 
    "يقوم" في الجملة الأولى فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة.
    وفي الثانية: محمداً ًمفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتح.
    إذاً الرفع يدخل الفعل والإسم .. والنصب يدخل الفعل والإسم.
    3)          الجر: لا يدخل إلاّ على الإسم فقط ولذلك فالجر من علامات الإسم 
    مثال: شربت من الماءِ 
    "الماءِ" اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة.
    4)           فالجزم: لا يدخل إلاّ على الفعل المضارع  فقط
    مثال: لا تنس ذكر الله ... تنس: فعل مضارع وعلامة الجزم حذف حرف العلة 
    إذاً أنواع الإعراب أربعة 
    -       الرفع ويدخل الإسم والفعل .. 
    -       النصب ويدخل الإسم والفعل .. 
    -       الجر وهو خاص بالإسم.. 
    -       الجزم وهو خاص بالفعل المضارع

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*علامات الإعراب:*
 وهي نوعان:
 1- العلامات الأصلية: وهي الضمة للرفع والفتحة للنصب والكسرة للجر والسكون للجزم.
 2- العلامات الفرعيه :   هي أي علامة تحل محل الضمة في الرفع , أو تحل محل الفتحة في النصب , أو   تحل محل الكسرة في الجر , أو تحل محل السكون في الجزم , هذه كلها تسمى   علامات فرعيه.
 أمثلة:
 في جمع المذكر السالم الواو علامة للرفع حلت محل الضمة إذًا فهي علامة فرعيه .
 الممنوع من الصرف يجر وعلامة جره الفتحة , الفتحة جاءت علامة للجر والعلامة الأصليه للجر هي الكسرة إذا فهي فرعية.
 في جمع الإناث تنصب بالكسرة اذن هي علامة فرعيه لان الكسره علامة أصليه في حالة الجر وليس في النصب .
 والأسماء الستة تكون علامة الرفع فيها الواو، وعلامة  النصب  فيها الألف – وعلامة  الجر فيها  الياء

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*أبواب النيابة:*
  تنقسم لقسمين:
الأول: تكون علامات الإعراب فيه كلها فرعية وهي:
  الأسماء الستة.. والمثنى.. و جمع المذكر...والأمثل   الخمسة. 
القسم الثاني: تكون بعض علامات الإعراب فيه فرعية وهي:
  جمع المؤنث السالم ... وما لا ينصرف ... والفعل المضارع المعتل الآخر 

أولا: الأسماء الستة وهي:
  اب – اخ – حمو – فم – هن – ذو  "بمعنى صاحب"
  ولها حالان : أن تكون علامات الإعراب فرعية ، أو تكون علامات الإعراب أصليه
شروط كون علامات الاعراب فرعية :
أ- بالنسبة لـ (أب – أخ – حمو) لابد أن تكون:
  1- مفردة لا مثناة ولا مجموعه 
  2- مكبرة غير مصغرة مثل أبوك أخوك (مكبرة) أما أُبَيْ وأُخَيْ (مصغرة)
  3- أن تكون مضافة إلى غير ياء المتكلم وبالتالي  يمكن اضافتها الى اسم  ظاهر مثل (أبو سعيد) ويمكن أيضا اضافتها للضمير مثل  (أباه – أبيه – أخاه)
ب- كلمة "فم" ينطبق عليها الشروط الثلاثة السابقة ويضاف لها شرط "أن تحذف منها الميم" 
  مثال: في الرفع: فو هند نظيف 
  مثال: في الجر: أسنان في هند نظيفة .
  في النصب: رأيت فا أحمد
ج – كلمة "ذو" ينطبق عليها الشروط الثلاثة السابقة ويضاف لها شرط "أن تكون بمعنى صاحب"
  مثال:
  زارني ذو خلق: ذو: فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو وهو مضاف .. وخلق مضاف إليه.
  رأيت ذا خلق: ذا: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الألف وهو مضاف .. وخلق مضاف إليه. 
  تعرفت على ذي خلق: ذي: اسم مجرور بالياء وهو مضاف وخلقٍ مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة. 
د- كلمة "هَنِ" من الأسماء السته وأكثر العرب يجعلونه معرب بعلامات أصليه 
  مثال: ما ورد في الحديث من تعزى بعزاء الجاهليه فأعضوه بهَنِ أبيه ولا تكنوه .  
  الهَنِ مفردة يراد بها سوءة الانسان (عورته) وفي كلام العرب كانت تستعمل معربه وعلامات الاعراب فيها أصليه وليست فرعية .

لماذا كانت علامات الإعراب في الألفاظ التالية أصلية ولم تكن فرعية:ـ
  جاءني أخي...ورأيتُ الأخ محمدا .. ولقيت أُخَي .. ونظفت فمي بالسواك  .
جاءني أخي: أخي ... معربة بعلامة أصلية لأنها أضيفت الى ياء المتكلم. 
رأيت الأخ محمداً: الأخ ... مفعول به منصوب بالفتحة لأنه غير مضاف. 
لقيت أُخَيْ: أُخَيْ ... علامات الإعراب فيه أصلية والسبب أن أخي جاء هنا مصغراً . 
نظفتُ فمي بالسواك: فمي ... معربة لأنها احتوت على الميم وكذلك جائت مضافة الى ياء المتكلم .
  ولعلك تلاحظ أن علامات الإعراب للأسماء الستة تكون فرعية إذا استوفت الشروط وتكون أصلية إذا فُقِدَ شرط من هذه الشروط.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*المثنى*
تعريفه: هو ما وُضِعَ لاثنين وأغنى عن متعاطفين. 
  مثال: اشتريت كتابين: كتابين وضع لاثنين وأغنى عن المتعاطفين أي أغنى عن أن تقول اشتريت كتاباً وكتاباً. 

إعرابه: علامة رفعه الألف وعلامة نصبه وجره الياء. 
  أمثلة: طار الطائران: الطائران... فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الألف (لأنه مثنى)
  رأيت الطائرين: الطائرين... مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء.
  أمسكت بالطائرين: بالطائرين... البـاء حرف جر والطائرين اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الياء. 

هذه العلامات أهي علامات فرعية أم أصلية ؟ 
  هي علامات فرعية فالألف نابت عن الضمة والياء نابت عن الفتحة والياء نابت عن الكسرة. 

ويلحق بالمثنى في الإعراب أربعة ألفاظ :
  اثنان .. واثنتان .. وكلا .. وكلتا 
  وهذه الألفاظ قسمت إلى قسمان:
القسم الأول: ما لا يشترط في إلحاقه بالمثنى شيء (من جهة الاعراب) وهما  اثنان واثنتان
   فتقول مثال ذلك جاء اثنان .. واشتريت اثنين.. ومررت باثنين. 
  اثنان: اثنان فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الألف. 
  اثنين: اثنين مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء. 
  باثنين: البـاء حرف جر.. واثنين مثنى مجرور وعلامة جره الياء.  ( ونفس الاعراب ينطبق على اثنتين واثنتان) 
القسم الثاني: يشترط في إلحاقه بالمثنى أن يكون مضافاً الى ضمير حيث كلا وكلتا لا تكون علامات الإعراب فيهما فرعية إلا إذا تمت اضافتهم الى ضمير
  مثال1: كلاكما ناجح
   كلاكما.. كلا: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الألف وهو مضاف والضمير مضاف إليه والكاف والميم علامة التثنية. 
  ناجح: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضم.
  مثال2: مررت بكليهما:  فالباء حرف جر.. وكلي اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الياء وهو مضاف والضمير مضاف إليه. 
  إذاً كلا وكلتا لا تكونان  ملحقتين بالمثنى إلا بشرط أن يضافا الى ضمير.  
ماذا يحث إذا أضيفتا إلى اسم ظاهر؟ 
  مثال:  جاء كلا الرجلين: كلا مضاف.. والرجلين مضاف إليه.. 
عند اضافة كلا أو كلتا الى اسم ظاهر فإن علامات الإعراب تكون أصلية مقدرة على الألف فيكون إعرابهما  تماماً مثل الإسم المقصور ( الفتى ) فتقول 
  جاء فعل ماضي وكلا فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الألف وهو مضاف .. والرجلين : مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الياء. 
  وكذا لو قلنا في كلتا.. جاءت كلتا الطالبتين: جاء  فعل ماضي التاء حرف تأنيث مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب وكلتا  فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعة الضمة المقدرة على الألف للتعذر وهو مضاف ..  والطالبتين مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة.

إذاً الخلاصة في ذلك : 
  إن انثنين واثنتين لا يشترط لهما شرط فهما يلحقان بالمثنى مطلقاً فتكون علامة الإعراب فيهما هي علامات الإعراب في المثنى. 
  أما كلا وكلتا فتكون علامات الإعراب فيهما أصلية إلا إذا تم إضافتهما إلى ضمير فتصبح حينها علامات الاعراب فرعية. 
  ------------
*نون المثنى*
نون المثنى حكمها من حيث الحركة أنها تكون مكسورة 
  مثال: جاءني رجلانِ ورأيتُ رجلينِ ومررت برجلينِ 
ونون المثنى تحذف عند الإضافة 
  مثال1: كتابا خالدٍ جديدان: كتابا مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الألف لأنه مثنى والنون حذفت ( لأجل الإضافة ) وهو مضاف.. وخالد مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة. 
  جديدان خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الألف.. 
  مثال2: رأيت ولدي محمد: رأى فعل ماضي والتاء  فاعل، ولدي مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء لأنه مثنى وحذفت منه النون  للإضافة (ولدي مضاف) ومحمد مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*جمع المذكر السالم
تعريفه: هو ما دل على أكثر من اثنين بزيادة واو ونون في الرفع وياء ونون في النصب والجر. 
اعرابه: يرفع بالواو  وينصب ويجر بالياء.
أمثلة:
  1- جاء المصلون – المصلون... فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه 
  2-  رأيت المصلين – المصلين... مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء
  3- مررت بالمصلين – المصلين... اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الياء
تنويه: لا  تقل مرفوع بالواو ولا منصوب بالياء ولا مجرور بالياء, لأن الواو والياء  علامة إعراب وليست هي العامل , هي علامة للإعراب فقط مثل الضمة والفتحة  والكسرة .
الضمة علامة رفع  لكن لا علاقة لها برفع الإسم , الإسم رفعه العامل .
هل العلامات الموجودة في جمع المذكر السالم أصليه أم فرعية ؟
  فرعية فالواو نابت عن الضمة والياء نابت عن الفتحه في النصب ونابت عن الكسرة في الجر.
نون جمع المذكر السالم ماذا يحدث لها عند الإضافة؟
  النون في جمع المذكر السالم متى كان الجمع مضافا فإنها تحذف
  مثال: معلمو الفقه حاضرون... 
تنويه: نكتب معلمو دون أن نضع ألفا بعدها ------>  معلموا = ×
  لأن الواو علامة إعراب وليست واو الجماعة , لو  كانت واو الجماعة , واو الجماعة التي تدخل على الأفعال تلك هي التي يوضع  بعدها ألف في الإملاء , أما الواو التي في جمع المذكر السالم فلا يكتب  بعدها ألف .
  الواو التي في جمع المذكر السالم ليست واو أصلية بل زائده للإعراب .
  معلم أصلها علم يعني العين واللام و الميم هي الأصل والواو والنون في معلمون زيدت للجمع.
هناك فرق: الألف التي تلحق في الإملاء تلحق مع واو الجماعة "الضمير" , أما الواو الموجوده في جمع المذكر السالم فهي علامة إعراب وليست ضميرا.
  حينما يكون مضاف منصوب لو قلنا مثلا أحببت معلمي الفقه.
  إذا النون في جمع المذكر السالم ,إذا أضيف الجمع حذفت النون .
  ---------------
ملحقات جمع المذكر السالم
  هي ما تلحق به في الاعراب فتعرب بنفس علامات اعراب جمع المذكر السالم فترفع بالواو وتجر وتنصب بالياء
والملحقات ثمانية وهي:
  "أُولو" بمعنى أصحاب – أهلون – ألفاظ العقود "من  عشرين الى تسعين" – سنون وبابه – بنون – ما سمي به من جمع المذكر السالم -  أرضون - وابلون.
"أولو" بمعنى صاحب:
مثال1: جاء أولو عمل... جاء فعل ماضي وأولو فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو وهو مضاف وعلم مضاف إليه.
مثال2:  رأيت أولي علم... رأى فعل ماضي والتاء ضمير متصل في محل رفع فاعل وأولي  مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء وهو مضاف وعلم مضاف إليه. 
مثال3:  سلمت على أولي علم... سلم: فعل ماضي والتاء: في محل رفع فاعل, على: حرف جر  مبني على السكون، أولي: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الياء وهو مضاف وعلمٍ مضاف  إليه
ألفاظ العقود:
  وهي الأرقام من عشرين الى تسعين
  مثال1: هؤلاء عشرون... هؤلاء اسم إشارة مبني على الكسر في محل رفع مبتدأ
  وعشرون خبره مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو (لأنها ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم). 
  مثال2: رأيت عشرين طالباً... رأى فعل ماضي والتاء فاعل وعشرين مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء.
  مثال3: نظرت الى عشرين طالباً... الى حرف جر مبني على السكون وعشرين اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الياء. 
"أهلون "
  من ملحقات جمع المذكر السالم، ترفع بالواو وتنصب وتجر بالياء
  مثال1: جاء أهلونا: جاء فعل ماضي وأهلونا فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو وهو مضاف و(نا ) مضاف إليه ضمير مبني على السكون في محل جر.
  مثال2: أكرمت أهلينا: أكرم فعل ماضي والتاء فاعل وأهلينا مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء وهو مضاف و(نا) مضاف إليه.
  مثال3: فرحت بأهلينا: بـ حرف جر، أهلينا اسم  مجرور وعلامة جره الياء وهو مضاف و(نا) مضاف إليه (الشيخ سها وقال بدل  والنا قال أهلينا مضاف إليه). 
  مثال4: شغلتنا أموالنا وأهلونا: أهلون ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم لانها ليست فاعل وإنما معطوفه على الفاعل , الفاعل هو اموال والواو حرف عطف وأهلون معطوف على الفاعل وعلامة رفعه الواو.
"وابلون"
  وابلون جمع وابل ويراد به المطر الغزير 
  مثال1: نزل وابلون بأرضنا: وابلون فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو.
  مثال2: رأيت وابلين: وابلين مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء. 
  مثال3: سعدت بوابلين أصابت ديارنا: البـاء حرف جر، وابلين اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الياء. 
"أرَضون"
  مثال1: أرَضون غالية الثمن: أرضون مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو. 
  مثال2: اشتريتُ أرَضين: أرضين مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء 
  مثال3: على الأرضين تبني البيوت: على حرف جر والأرَضين اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الياء.

"سنون وبابه"
  ضابطه أن كل اسم ثلاثي حذفت لامه وعوض عنها هاء التأنيث ولم يجمع جمع تكسير فهو ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم 
  نحو.. هذه سنون، رأيت سنين، في السينين طي الأعمار. 
مثال توضيحي1: سنون هي جمع سنة... سنة اسم ثلاثي والأصل فيه سَنَو الأصل (الدليل على وجود الواو أنها أحيانا تجمع "سنوات")
  إذا سنة: اسم ثلاثي (أصله سنو) حذفت منه الواو وعوض عنها بهاء التأنيث. 

مثال توضيحي2: عِضة وعِضون: بمعنى عضو  أي أعضاء، وعزه وعزون يعني متفرقين. 
  وثبه "أي جماعات" وثبون، وقُله وقلون
  قال الله تعالى: "الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين" وقال تعالى:"عن اليمين وعن الشمال عزين". 
  فعضه وعضون: ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم وهو هنا منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء.
"بنون"
  مثال1: البنون زينة الحياة الدنيا: البنون مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو زينة خبره وزينة مضاف والحياة مضاف إليه. 
  مثال2: رأيتُ البنين: البنين مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء. 
  مثال3: في بني محمد صدق: في حرف جر وبني اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الياء وحذفت منه النون لأجل الإضافة
"ما سمي به"
  أي ما يتم التسمية به ويكون جمع مثل تسمية ولد من أولادك بمحمدين أو خالدون.
اعرابه: علامة رفعه الواو وعلامة نصبه وجره الياء. 
  مثال: عليين وهو اسم لأعلى الجنة 
  عليون مطلبنا جميعا... عليون: مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو، مطلبنا: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة وهو مضاف والنا مضاف إليه.
  أدرك عليين... أدرك: فعل أمر مبني على السكون وفاعله ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت، عليين: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الياء 
  تمسك بعليين... تمسك: فعل أمر مبني على السكون  والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت، البـاء: حرف جر وعليين اسم مجرور وعلامة  جره الياء لأنه ملحق بجمع المذكر السالم. 

  ومما يذكر في الحديث عن جمع المذكر السالم وسبق  ذكره في الحديث عن المثنى: هو حذف نون الجمع فنون جمع المذكر السالم تحذف  عند إضافته: نحو مدرسوا المدرسة قادمون.
  مدرسوا مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو والضمة هنا  حُذِفت لأجل الإضافة مدرسوا مضاف .. والمدرسة مضاف إليه، قادمون خبره  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الواو. 
  والخلاصة كما هو ظاهر أن جميع علامات الإعراب في جمع المذكر فرعية. 

  وطبعا هذا ينطبق على جمع المذكر السالم أما المؤنث فلا تجمع لانها ليست علم مذكر حتى نجمعه، مثل هند لا يمكن جمعها لتصبح هندون.*

----------


## مروة عاشور

نفع الله بكِ, وجزاكِ خيرًا.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

ولكِ بالمثل وزيادة
نكمل بعون الله

-----------

*جمع المؤنث السالم*
  هو ما جمع بألف وتاء مزيدتين وليستا أصليتين .
  مثلا : هند إذا قلنا هندات ,تكون الالف والتاء مزيدة.
  رقية رقيات الالف والتاء مزيدة 
  طالبات الالف والتاء مزيدة
  لو حدث العكس لا يكون جمع مؤنث سالم مثل : أبيات أصلها بيت والجمع أبيات
هل الالف والتاء في ابيات مزيده ؟ 
  التاء ليست مزيده في أبيات لان التاء موجوده في المفرد. الألف زائدة وبذلك يخرج من جمع المؤنث السالم.
  مثلا أموات المفرد ميت إذا جمعت ستقول أموات التاء الموجودة في أموات  أصليه إذا هذا ليس جمع مؤنث سالم وانما جمع تكسير .
  قضاة ودعاة هل هي جمع مؤنث سالم؟ لا ,لانها جمع تكسير. 
علامات الإعراب في جمع المؤنث السالم أو ما جمع بألف وتاء مزيدتين:
  يرفع بالضمة وينصب ويجر بالكسرة
  متى تكون علامات الاعراب فرعيه ؟ عندما تنصب بالكسرة
  مثلا نقول : الهنداتُ حاضرات – الهنداتُ مرفوعة بالضمة اذا العلامة اصليه وليست فرعيه
  رأيت الهنداتِ – الهنداتِ منصوبة وعلامة نصبه الكسره 
  مررت بالهنداتِ _ أيضا تجر بالكسرة لكنها علامة لأصلية
إذن في جمع المؤنث السالم علامة الرفع ضمة وهي أصليه وعلامة الجر كسرة وهي أصليه وعلامة النصب كسرة وهي فرعيه.
اذن تكون العلامة فرعيه في النصب فقط.

*الملحق بجمع المؤنث السالم* 
"أُولات"
  أنتن أولات فضل... أنتن ضمير منفصل مبني على الفتح في محل رفع مبتدأ، أولات خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة وهو مضاف وفضل مضاف إليه.
  رأيت أولات فضل: رأى فعل ماض والتاء  في محل فاعل وأولات مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الكسرة وهو مضاف وفضل مضاف إليه.

"ما سمي به"
  ما يتم التسمية به ويكون جمع مؤنث سالم 
مثل كلمة عرفات فتقول هذه عرفاتٌ ..ورأيت عرفاتٍ.. ومررت بعرفاتٍ. 
  فعرفاتٌ في الأول: خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة 
  وفي الثاني مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الكسرة، 
  مررتُ بعرفاتٍ: مر فعل ماض والتاء فاعل والباء حرف جر  عرفاتٍ اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة. 
مثل كلمة ذوات هنا بمعنى صاحبات 
  مثل ذو :جاء ذو علم ورأيت ذا علم  ومررت بذي علم 
  وعند التثنية نقول ذوا
  وحينما نجمع نقول ذوو 
  اذن فهي معربه اذا ثنيت اعراب المثنى واذا جمعت  تعرب اعراب جمع المذكر السالم واذا قلنا ذوات فهي تعرب مثل جمع المؤنث  السالم بالرفع ضمه وبالنصب والجر كسرة.

وماذا عن كلمة أموات: هل تدخل في جمع المؤنث السالم أو ما جمع بألف وتاء مزيدتين؟  
  لا تدخل والسبب أن نعم الألف زائدة لكن التاء أصلية لأن المفرد ميت 
  ونفس الشيء ينطبق على كلمة أبيات
  وكذلك كلمة  قضاة فيه ألف وتاء لكن الألف ليست مزيدة.
  وكذلك غزاة مثلها مثل قضاة فهي ليست جمع مؤنث سالم لأن التاء مزيدة لكن الألف ليست مزيدة.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*الممنوع من الصرف*
*ما المراد بكلمة الممنوع من الصرف ؟* 
*هو الاسم الذي لا يدخله تنوين ولا تدخله الكسرة .*
*علامات الإعراب :*
*يرفع بالضمة وينصب ويجر بالفتحة.*
*في الرفع ضمة أصليه , في النصب فتحة أصليه , في الجر فتحة فرعية وليست أصليه .*
*مثلا :*
*هذه عائشة ُ ضمة وهي علامة أصلية*
*رأيت عائشةَ بالفتح وهي علامة أصلية .*
*مررت بعائشة َ . الباء حرف جر وعائشة اسم  مجرور وعلامة جرة الفتحه وهي علامة فرعية وليست أصلية لأن الفتحه علامة  أصلية للفتح وليست للجر.*

*سؤال لماذا يمتنع التنوين والكسرة من الدخول على الإسم؟*
*لهذا للإمتناع سببان:* 
*السبب الأول: يكون في الإسم علة واحدة تمنعه من التنوين والكسرة* *وهذه العلة لأحد شيئان:*
*1- صيغة منتهى الجموع: وهما وزنان مفاعل ومفاعيل.* 
*2- ألف التأنيث المقصورة أو الممدودة.* 
*فأي اسم كانت فيه إحدى العلتين فهو ممنوع من الصرف.*
*صيغة منتهى الجموع:*
*أباريق: أباريق ممنوع من الصرف لأنه على وزن صيغة منتهى الجموع* 
*وكذلك قناديل.. وصناديق.. ومفاتيح.. فهذه الألفاظ كلها على وزن مفاعيل .* 
*ومخابز..و مخارط .. على وزن مفاعل.* 
*ألف التأنيث المقصورة والممدودة:*
*ومما منع لألف التأنيث المقصورة مثل ليلى..و نجوى..و سلمى..و سلوى.*
*ومما منع لألف التأنيث الممدودة علياء.. وصحراء.. وحمراء.*
*مثال1**:  جاءت علياءُ راكضةً: جاء فعل ماض.. والتاء تاء التأنيث.. وعلياءُ: فاعل  مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة.لكنها ضمة دون تنوين. وهو ممنوع من الصرف  والصرف  بالتنوين .* 
*مثال2**:  رأيت علياءَ راكضةً: علياءَ مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة وهي فتحة  دون تنوين لأنه ممنوع من الصرف لأن فيه ألف التأنيث الممدودة.*
*مثال3**: مررت بعلياءَ راكضةً: فالباء حرف جر وعلياءَ اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الفتحة ولم يدخله تنوين ولم تدخله الكسرة.*
*الباء: حرف جر.. وعلياء: إسم مجرور.. ومع ذلك لم تدخله الكسرة ولم يدخله تنوين . * 

*السبب الثاني: أن يجتمع في الإسم علتان**.. ولهذا القسم علتان رئيسيتان:* 
*الأولى: العَلَمية (أي أنه علم)*
*الثانية: الوصفية*
*فمتى كان مع إحدى العلتين علة أخرى منع الإسم من الصرف*

*أولا العلمية: يدخل معها احدى العلل التالية:*
*التأنيث والتركيب المزجي وزيادة الألف والنون والعُجْمة والعدل ووزن الفعل.*

*أمثلة على علة العلمية + علة التأنيث:*
*التأنيث هو المختوم بتاء التأنيث سواء أكان  التأنيث حقيقيا (فاطمة، عائشة) ، أم لفظيا والعلم المؤنث المزيد على ثلاثة  أحرف ، ولا علامة فيه للتأنيث "المؤنث المعنوي" (مريم، زينب)*
*مثال: فاطمة: اسم ممنوع من الصرف ومانعه العلمية والتأنيث*
*إذاً فيه علتان "العلمية" العلة الرئيسة ومع العملية "التأنيث" فهاتان العلتان سبب منعه من التنوين و من دخول الكسرة.*
*فنقول مثلاً: جاءت فاطمةُ.. ورأيتُ فاطمةَ.. ومررتُ بفاطمةَ ولا يدخله تنوين ولا كسرة .*

*أمثلة علة العلمية + علة التركيب المزجي:*
*ومعنى التركيب المزجي أن تتصل كلمتان بعضهما ببعض ، وتمزجا حتى تصيرا كالكلمة الواحدة** .* 
*مثال: حضرموت: ممنوع من الصرف أي ممنوع من التنوين والكسرة بسبب العلمية والتركيب المزجي* 
*فتقول: هذه حضرموتُ .. وذهبتُ الى حضرموتَ*

*أمثلة علة العلمية + علة زيادة الألف والنون:*
*مثال: عثمان.. فرحان.. سلطان، فهذه الأسماء  الثلاثة ممنوعة من الصرف لا يدخلها التنوين ولا تدخلها الكسرة والسبب  العلمية وزيادة الألف والنون.* 

*أمثلة علة العلمية + علة العجمة:*
*مثال: ابراهيم.. واسحق.. ويعقوب.. وبلير فهذه  الأسماء الأربعة ممنوعة من الصرف للعلمية والعجمة فتقول: سلمت على  ابراهيمَ، هذا إبراهيمُ.. رأيتُ ابراهيمَ .*

*أمثلة علة العلمية + علة العدل:*
*العدل: هو المعدول عن فاعل إلى " فُعَل " ، بضم الفاء ، وفتح العين*
*مثال: عُمَر ، زُفَر ، زُحَل ، قُثَم ، قُزَح ، هُبَل .* 
*فهي أسماء معدولة عن أسماء الفاعلين : عامر ، وزافر ، وزاحل ، وقاثم ، وقازح ، وهابل*

*أمثلة علة العلمية + علة وزن الفعل:*
*وهي التي تأتي على وزن الفعل (سواء كان مضارع أو ماضي أو أمر)*
*مثال: يزيد وأحمد لا يدخلهما تنوين ولا كسرة* 
*ومثله لو سُميَ شخص بـ قـُتِل أو قَـتَل فكلها أسماء ممنوعة من الصرف للعلمية ووزن الفعل. * 


*ثانيا الوصفية: ويدخل معها احدى العلل الآتية:*
*زيادة الألف والنون ووزن الفعل والعدل*

*أمثلة علة الوصفية + علة زيادة الألف والنون:*
*مثال: عطشان صفة وليست علماً لشخص فعطشان ممنوع من الصرف ومانعه من الصرف الوصفية وزيادة الألف والنون.* 
*ومثله تعبان، ريان، جوهان*

*أمثلة علة الوصفية + علة وزن الفعل:*
*كل صفة على وزن " أفعل " بشرط ألا تلحقها تاء  التأنيث (أرمل مؤنثه أرملة ليست ممنوعة من الصرف) ، ولا يكون الوصف فيها  عارضا (وصف الرجل بأرنب)*
*مثال: أحمر.. أصفر ... أفضل... أحسن... أعرج*

*أمثلة علة الوصفية + علة العدل:*
*الصفة المعدولة عن صيغة " آخر " إلى " أُخَر " على وزن " فُعَل " بضم الفاء وفتح العين . وهي وصف لجمع المؤنث*
*مثال: أُخر ...* 

*إعراب ما لا ينصرف:*
*ما علامات الإعراب في الممنوع من الصرف؟* 
*علامة رفعه الضمة.. وعلامة نصبه الفتحة.. وعلامة جره الفتحة..* 
*مثال1: جاءت فاطمةُ: فاطمةُ فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة والضمة علامة أصلية للرفع .. فالضمة أصلية هنا.*
*مثال2: رأيتُ فاطمةَ: فاطمةَ مفعول به منصوب  وعلامة نصبه الفتحة.. فالفتحة علامة أصلية للنصب إذا علامة الرفع وعلامة  النصب  علامتان أصليتان.* 
*مثال3: مررتُ بفاطمةَ: الباء حرف جر وفاطمةَ  اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الفتحة .. هنا الفتحة علامة للجر والفتحة ليست علامة  أصلية للجر وإنما هي علامة أصلية للنصب فهي إذاً حينما جاءت هنا علامةً  للجر فهنا تصبح علامة فرعية .*

*متى تكون علامة الإعراب في الممنوع من الصرف فرعية؟*
*تكون علامة الإعراب فرعيةً في حال الجر.*
*أما في حال الرفع والنصب فالعلامة أصلية لأن علامة علامة رفع  الضمة وعلامة النصب الفتحة*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*الأفعال الخمسة:*
*ما المراد بالأفعال الخمسة ؟*
*كل مضارع اتصلت به ألف الإثنين أو واو الجماعة أو ياء المخاطبة.*
*علامات الإعراب في الأفعال الخمسة :*
*علامة الرفع ثبوت النون وتنصب وتجزم بحذف النون.*
*يلاحظ في الأفعال الخمسة أن جميع علامات  الإعراب فيها فرعية , لان ثبوت النون نيابة عن الضمة وحذف النون نيابه مرة  عن الفتحه في النصب ونيابه مرة عن السكون في الجزم.*
*أمثلة :*
*أنتم تكتبون** ...  تكتبون : فعل مضارع من الأفعال الخمسة مرفوع وعلامة رفعه ثبوت النون لأنه سيكون خبرا للمبتدأ.*
*الطلاب لن يكتبوا**  ... لن ناصب من نواصب المضارع ,فالذي سيأتي بعدها سيكون فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه حذف النون*
*الطالبان لم يكتبا** ... لأن لم حرف جزم  للمضارع , فيكتبا فعل مضارع من الأفعال الخمسه مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف النون .*

*أدوات جزم المضارع:*
*ما يجزم فعل واحد: لم – لما – لام الأمر – لا الناهية*
*ما يجزم فعلين: إن – مَنْ – ما – مهما – متى - أيان – أين – أي – كيفما – حيثما – أَنَّى*

*أدوات نصب المضارع:*
*أن – لن – كي – إذن – لام التعليل – لام الجحود – فاء السببية - حتى*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*المضارع المعتل الآخر*
*هو الفعل المضارع الذي آخره ألف أو ياء أو واو* 
*أما الفعل المضارع الذي آخره ألف نحو.. يخشى ويسعى.. فهما فعلان أخرهما ألف .*
*أما ما آخره ياء نحو.. يرمي ويمشي.. فهما فعلان مضارعان آخرهما ياء .*
*وأما ما آخره واو فنحو.. يدعو ويدنو.. فهما فعلان مضارعان آخرهما واو.*

*إعراب الفعل المضارع المعتل الآخر :*
*1- علامة الرفع**: الضمه المقدرة...* 
*مثال1: محمدٌ يخشى ربه**: فيخشى فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الألف للتعذر.*
*مثال2: الحاج يرمي الجمرات: فيرمي فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الياء للثقل.*
*مثال3: المؤمن يدعو ربه: يدعو فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة.*

*2- علامة النصب**: الفتحة الظاهرة في الياء والواو , والفتحة المقدرة في الألف فقط.*
*أدوات نصب المضارع:*
*أن – لن – كي – إذن – لام التعليل – لام الجحود – فاء السببية - حتى*
*مثال1:* *محمد لن يخشى عدوه: فيخشى فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة المقدرة التي منع ظهورها التعذر أيضاً.*
*مثال2: الحاج لن يرميَ الجمرةَ: فيرميَ فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة.*
*مثال3: المؤمن لن يدعوَ غير ربه، يدعوَ فعل مضارع منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة.*

*3- علامة الجزم**: حذف حرف العلة (واو أو ياء أو ألف)*
*أدوات جزم المضارع:*
*ما يجزم فعل واحد: لم – لما – لام الأمر – لا الناهية*
*ما يجزم فعلين: إن – مَنْ – ما – مهما – متى - أيان – أين – أي – كيفما – حيثما – أَنَّى*
*مثال1:* *محمد لم يخش عدوه: فيخش فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة (الألف).*
*مثال2:* *الحاج لم يرم الجمرة: يرم فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة (الياء).*
*مثال3: المؤمن لم يدع غير ربهِ :  فيدع فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة (الواو).*

*هل علامات الإعراب علامات فرعية  أم كلها أصلية ؟*
*علامة الرفع الضمة والضمة علامة أصلية.*
*علامة نصبه الفتحة. سواء كانت الفتحة ظاهرة أم مقدرة والفتحة علامة أصلية للنصب.*
*علامة الإعراب في حالة الجزم حذف حرف العلة.. أي علامة الإعراب فرعية لأن علامة الجزم الأصلية هي السكون.*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*المقصور والمنقوص*
*الإسم المقصور* *: هو كل اسم معرب آخرة ألف لازمة مفتوح ما قبلها مثل الفتى والعصا*
*علامات الاعراب :*
*علامات الاعراب في المقصور مقدرة  في جميع حالات الإعراب.**مثال1: هذا الفتى – الفتى خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة* 
*مثال2: رأيت الفتى – الفتى مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة المقدرة* 
*مثال3: مررت بالفتى  - الفتى مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة المقدرة* 

*الإسم المنقوص* *:* *كل اسم معرب آخره ياء لازمة مكسور ما قبلها مثل القاضي – الداعي – الناهي*
*علامات الاعراب :*
*مقدرة فقط في حالتي  الرفع والجر*
*أما حالة النصب فعلامة الإعراب تكون ظاهرة*
*مثال1: جاء القاضي –* *فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الياء  للثقل.**مثال2: مررت بالقاضي –* *البـاء حرف جر والقاضي اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة المقدرة.*
*مثال3: رأيت القاضيَ –* *القاضيَ مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة .*
*هذا اذا كان المنقوص بألف ولام " ال "*

*إذا كان المنقوص دون " أل " ماذا سيحدث ؟*
*مثل كلمة قاضي سيكون في الرفع هذا قاضٍ حيث حذف الياء وعوض عنها بتنوين الكسر*
*مررت بقاضٍ* *في الجر، هنا أيضا حذفت الياء وعوض عنها بتنوين الكسر*
*لكن في النصب نقول رأيت قاضيًا*

*كيفية اعرابه:*
*هذا قاضٍ** – هذا اسم اشارة مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ، قاض خبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة المقدرة على الياء المحذوفه* 
*مررت بقاضٍ** – الباء حرف جر  وقاض اسم مجرور وعلامة جرة الكسرة المقدرة على الياء المحذوفه والتنوين عوض عن الياء المحذوفة*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*المعرفة و النكرة*
*النكرة**: كل ما علق في أول أحواله على الشياع في مدلوله. وهذا التعريف ذكره بن عصفور*
*المعرفه:* *كل ما علق في أول أحواله على أن يخص مسمى .*

*أنواع المعارف :*
*اسماء الاشارة*
*العلم*
*الضمير*
*الأسماء الموصولة*
*ال المعرفة او ما اتصل بـال المعرفة*
*المضاف الى واحد من  المعارف السابقة (المضاف الى الضمير - المضاف الى العلم - المضاف الى أسماء  الاشارة – المضاف الى الأسماء الموصولة  - المضاف الى ما اقترن بـ أل)*
*هذه هي المعارف, وما عدا هذه الأشياء السته يكون نكرة .*

*أحيانا النكرة تتخصص أي تقترب من أن تكون معرفة* 
*مثال: رجل كبير حاضر – رجل هذه نكرة لكنها ليست كالنكرة المستقلة* 
*لانه لو قال هذا رجل – هذه نكرة كما يقول كل ما علق في اول احواله على الشياع .*
*لكنه قال رجل كبير -  الرجل نكرة لكنه لم يعد رجلا عاما لاني لا اريد الرجل الصغير ولا اريد رجل  صفاته كذا بل خصصته وقلت رجل كبير, وهذا ما يسمى بتخصيص النكرة.*

*أما نداء النكرة فهو أشد تخصيصا*
*فعندما أنادي نكرة، بالنداء يصبح معرفة وبدون نداء يعود الى تنكيره.*
*النداء هو سبب التعريف*
*مثال: يا رجل ... خصصت  النكرة فأصبحت معرفة, واذا قلت جاء رجل عادت إلى التنكير, اذًا رجل هي في  الاصل نكرة لكن النداء هو الذي جعلها معرفه*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*الضمير*
*هو ما دل على متكلم او مخاطب او غائب .*
*المتكلم* *مثل : أنا , نحن* 
*المخاطب* *مثل : أنتَ , أنتِ , أنتما , أنتم , أنتن* 
*الغائب* *مثل : هو وهي وأقسامهما* 

*أقسام الضمير من حيث البروز والاستتار :*
*1- ضمير بارز      2- ضمير مستتر*

*الضمير البارز* *: الظاهر , هو ماله صورة في اللفظ .*
*مثال : قمت ... فيها ضمير واحد ظاهر (التاء)*
*سافرنا ... فيها ضمير واحد ظاهر (نا)*
*أكرمته ... فيها ضميران احدهما ظاهر والاخر مستتر (الظاهر هو ه – المستتر تقديره أنا)* 

*ينقسم الضمير البارز من حيث الاتصال الى:* 
*1. الضمير المتصل** :*
*هو ما لا يستقل بنفسه وينقسم من حيث الموقع الاعرابي الى ثلاث صور :*
*1-في محل رفع (ضمائر الرفع المتصله)*
*أمثلة:* 
*قمتُ: قام فعل ماضي والتاء ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل رفع فاعل*
*قمتَ: قام فعل ماضي والتاء ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل رفع فاعل*
*قمتِ: قام فعل ماضي والتاء ضمير متصل مبني على الكسر في محل رفع فاعل*
*2- في محل نصب (ضمائر النصب المتصله)*
*أمثلة:*
*خالدٌ اكرمكَ: الكاف ضمير متصل مبني على الفتح في محل نصب مفعول به* 
*خالدٌ اكرمتهُ: الهاء ضمير متصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به*
*3- في محل جر (ضمائر الجر المتصله)*
*أمثلة:*
*مررت بكَ: الباء حرف جر والكاف ضمير مبني على الفتح في محل جر*
*محمدٌ مررتُ بهِ: الباء حرف جر والهاء ضمير مبني على الفتح في محل جر*

*الضمير المنفصل** :*
*هو ما يستقل بنفسه وينقسم من حيث الموقع الاعرابي الى:* 
*1- في محل رفع (ضمائر الرفع المنفصله) :* 
*وهي اثتنا عشر ضمير:*
*المتكلم والمخاطب: أنا، نحن، أنتَ، أنتِ، أنتُما، أنتُم، أنتُنَ.*
*الغائب: هو، هي، هما، هم، هن.*
*مثال1:** أنا مسافرٌ: انا.. ضمير منفصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع مبتدأ*
*مثال2: نحنُ ناجحون: نحنُ.. ضمير منفصل في محل رفع مبتدأ*
*مثال3: انتَ مجتهدٌ: انتَ.. ضمير ميني على الفتح في محل رفع مبتدأ*
*مثال4: انتِ مجتهده: انتِ.. ضمير منفصل مبني على الكسر في محل رفع مبتدأ* 

*2- في محل نصب (ضمائر النصب المنفصله):*
*وهي اثنتا عشرة ضمير:*
*المتكلم والمخاطب: إياي وإيانا واياكَ واياكِ وإياكما وإياكم وإياكن*
*الغائب: إياه وإياها وإياهما وإياهم وإياهن* 
*مثال1: إياكَ أعني : إياكَ.. ضمير منفصل مبني على الفتح في محل نصب مفعول به للفعل أعني.*
*مثال2: إيانا كافئ المعلم : إيانا.. ضمير منفصل مبني على السكون في محل رفع مفعول به* 
*مثال3: اياهم ضرب الوالد: إياهم.. ضمير منفصل مبني على الضم في محل نصب مفعول به*

*الضمير المستتر :* 
*مضاد للبارز وهو (ما ليس له صورة في اللفظ)*
*وهو قسمان :مستتر جوازا و مستتر وجوبا* 

*الضمير المستتر وجوبا:*
*1- في فعل المضارع المبدوء بالهمزه* 
*مثال: أكتب ... فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامه رفعه الضمة والفاعل ضمير مستتر وجوبا تقديره أنا.*
*2- في فعل المضارع المبدوء بالنون التي تدل على الجماعة*
*مثال: نقوم... فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة والفاعل ضمير مستتر وجوبا تقديره نحن.*
*3- في فعل المضارع المبدوء بتاء المخاطب* 
*أمثلة:* *أنت تذهب الى السوق ... أنت تكتب الواجب ... أنت تشتري هذه السيارة*
*أنت: في محل رفع مبتدأ*
*تذهب، تكتب، تشتري: كلها أفعال مضارعة مرفوعة وعلامة رفعها الضمة والفاعل ضمير مستتر وجوبا تقديره انت.*
*4- في فعل الأمر**(للمفرد المذكر فقط)*
*مثال: قم*
*أما قومي فالفاعل ضمير بارز , قوما الفاعل ضمير بارز , قومو الفاعل ضمير بارز.*
*الضمير المستتر جوازا (اذا كان الضمير مرفوعا بفعل الغائب)*
*مثال1: محمد يكتب الدرس... يكتب فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمه وفاعله ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره هو*
*مثال2: هند تكتب الدرس... تكتب فعل مضارع مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمه وفاعله ضمير مستتر جوازا تقديره هي*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*العلم*

*هو اسمٌ يعين مسماه تعييناً مطلقاً*
*مثال: خال... اسم يعني مسماة تعيين مطلق* 
*مثال: نوح، محمد... هذه الاسماء تعين المسمى تعيين مطلقاً*
*اقسامه:*
*ينقسم العلم من حيث ذاته الى قسمين:*
*1- المفرد:*
*مثال: محمد، صالح، زيد، عائشة، هند، فاطمه، رقيه*
*2- المركب:*
*مثال: عبدالله، عبد الرحمن*
*وينقسم المركب الى ثلاث اقسام:*
*-     * *مركب اضافيا*
*-     * *مركبا مزجياً*
*-     * *مركباً اسنادياً*
* أولا المركب الاضافي:*
*مثال: عبد الله، عبد العزيز، ضياء الحق*
*ما حكم المركب الاضافي؟*
*يعرب المقطع الاول (مثال: عبد) على حسب العوامل الداخلة عليه*
*والمقطع الثاني وهو العجز يخفض بالاضافه*
*مثال1: جاء عبد الله...* 
*جاء: فعل ماض* 
*عبدُ: (المقطع الأول) فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمه وهو مضاف* 
*الله: (المقطع الثاني) مضاف اليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسره*
*مثال2: رأيت عبد العزيز...*
*رأى: فعل ماض، التاء: فاعل* 
*عبدَ: مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحه وهو مضاف* 
*العزيز: مضاف اليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسره*
*مثال3: مررت بضياء الحق...*
*مر: فعل ماض، التاء: فاعل* 
*الباء: حرف جر* 
*ضياءِ: اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسره وهو مضاف* 
*الحقِ: مضاف اليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسره*

*ثانيا المركب المزجي :*
*وينقسم الى قسمين:*
*اما ان يكون مختوم بـ "ويه"* 
*اما ان يكون غير مختوم بـ "ويه"*
*ان كان غير مختوم بـ "ويه" * 
*مثال: بعلبك، حضرموت..  يعرب الاسم كاملا فيظهر علامات الاعراب على اخر حرف فيه مثلا: بعلبكُ  مدينةٌ ... بعلبك مبتدأ مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمه * 
*رأيت بعلبكَ ... بعلبك مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحه * 
*ذهبث الى بعلبكَ ...  الى حرف جر، بعلبكَ اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الفتحه لانه ممنوع من الصرف لا  ينون ولا يدخله الكسره وسبب منعه من الصرف العلميه والتركيب المزجي*
*اذا المركب المزجي اذا لم  يكن مختوم بـ "ويه" فيعرب اعراب ما لا ينصرف فيرفع بالضمه وينصب ويجر بالفتحه اعراب ما لا ينصرف*
*اما اذا كان مختوم بـ "ويه":*
*مثال: سيبويه، عمرويه، نفطويه... فهو مبني على الكسر دائماً* 
*مثلا: جاء سيبويه... سيبويه مبني على الكسر في محل رفع فاعل* 
*رأيت سيبويه... سيبويه مبني على الكسر في محل نصب مفعول به*
*سلمت على سيبويه... على حرف جر، سيبويه مبني على الكسر في محل جر*

*ثالثا المركب الاسنادي:*
*هو ما كان جملة في الاصل ثم اصبح علما على شخص*
*مثال: شاب قرناها...  شاب فعل ماضي، قرناه فاعل وهو مضاف والهاء مضاف اليه* 
*الذي حدث ان شاب قرناها صار علما على شخص فاصبح الناس يقولون جاء شاب قرناها   ورايت شاب قرناها ونظرت الى شاب قرناها*

*ما حكم المركب الاسنادي من حيث الاعراب ؟*
*يحكى المركب الاسنادي كما هو ولا تؤثر العوامل الداخله عليه*
*مثال: جاء شاب قرناها ... شاب قرناها فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمه المقدره* 
*رأيت شاب قرناها... شاب قرناها مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحه المقدره* 
*نظرت الى شاب قرناها ... شاب قرناها اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسره المقدره * 

*ينقسم العلم من حيث  التسميه به الى ثلاث اقسام،* 
*-القسم الاول اسماً             -القسم الثاني   كنية              - القسم الثالث:لقباَ*
*1- الاسم:*
* مثل زيد وعمر وعمرمحمد وخالد وعلي* 
*2- الكنيه* 
*هو ما يبدأ بـ "أب" او "أم"* 
*مثل ابي القاسم عليه الصلاة والسلام، أبو بكر، أم كلثوم* 
*3- اللقب* 
*وهو ما أشعر برفعة مسماه او بضعته*
*مثال: زين العابدين،* 
*الأمين بالنسبه للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،* 
*الصديق بالنسبه الى ابي بكر* 
*والفاروق بالنسبه الى عمر* 
*فاشعر برفعته* 
*او أن يشعر بضعته مثل أنف الناقه  أو بطه ، فهذه القاب تشعر بضعة صاحبها*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*الأسماء الموصولة:*

*وتنقسم إلى*
*الأسماء الموصولة الخاصة (النصية):*
*1- الذي: خاصة بالمفرد المذكر.* 
*2- التي: خاصة بالمفرد المؤنث.* 
*3- اللذان: خاصة بالمثنى المذكر، وهو معرب إعراب المثنى رفعا بالألف ونصبا وجرا بالياء.* 
*4- اللتان: خاصة بالمثنى المؤنث، وهو معرب إعراب المثنى أيضا رفعا بالألف ونصبا وجرا بالياء.* 
*5- الذين: لجمع المذكر بالياء مطلقا، وهي مبنية.* 
*6- اللاتي: لجمع المؤنث*
*6- اللائي واللواتي: غالبا لجمع المؤنث ويجوز استعماله في جمع المذكر، وقد تحذف ياؤها.* 

*الأسماء الموصولة المشتركة :*
*مشتركة اي مشتركة بين المذكر والمؤنث، وكذلك مشتركة بين المفرد والمثنى والجمع*
*ستة موصولات، وأشهرها: مَنْ، وما، وأي، وأل.* 

*مَنْ* 
*تستعمل للعاقل*
*أمثلة: نجح من ذاكر، نجحت من ذاكرت، نجح من ذاكرا، نجح من ذاكرتا، نجح من ذاكروا، نجح من ذاكرن.* 
*ما* 
*تستعمل لما لا يعقل*
*أمثلة: قيمتك بما تعمله لا بما تقوله، تذكر من تجارب حياتك ما نفتك لا ما آلمتك.* 
*أي* 
*ومنه: {ثم لننزعن من كل شيعة أيَّهم أشد}، إذا ما أتيت بني مالك فسلّم على أيُّهم أفضلُ* 
*ونحو: أكرمْ أيهم نجح، وسأقرأ أي كتابٍ هو جديد.* 
*ويلزم فيها ـ عند بعضهم ـ أمران:* 
*1- أن يكون عاملها مستقلا متقدما عليها أي: فعلا مضارعا، أو أمرا.* 
*2- أن تكون مضافة إلى معرفة.* 
*ولها حالات إعراب، وحال بناء:* 
*متى تبنى؟*
*تبنى على الضم اذا أضيفت (قد تضاف لضمير وقد تضاف لاسم ظاهر) وكان صدر صلتها محذوفا*
*اما غير ذلك فهي معربة*
*مثال1: أكرم أيُّهم صادق*
*"أي" مضاف + "هم" مضاف اليه .... هذا المقصود بأنها أضيفت*
*الأصل في الجملة أنها "أكرم أيهم هو صادق" ... حذفت صدر الصلة "هو" وبالتالي تكون "أي" مبنية على الضم في محل "رفع او نصب او جر"*
*إذن: أكرم ... فعل أمر، فاعله ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت*
*أي... موصول اسمي وهو مضاف و"هم"... مضاف إليه*
*صادق... خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره "هو"*
*مثال2: كافئ أي الطالبات اجتهدن*
*كافئ فعل أمر مبني على السكون*
*أي موصول اسمي منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحه لأنه مفعول به* 
*الطالبات مضاف اليه*
*اجتهدن جملة الصلة*
*لا نقول "أي" في محل نصب والسبب أنه معرب وليس مبنيا لأن "اجتهدن" جملة فعلية وبالتالي فصدر الصلة ليس محذوف*
*مثال3: خذي أيا يسرك*
*خذ فعل أمر، "ي" فاعل*
*"أيا" مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحه وهو موصول اسمي مشترك (جاء هنا معرب لأنه غير مضاف)*
*أل* 
*المتعارف أن "ال" حرف تعريف، لكن هنا ستكون اسم موصول*
*وسنجد انها لا تكون موصولة إلا إذا  كانت متصلة بوصف صريح*
*والوصف تكون اسم فاعل او اسم مفعول او وصفة مشبهة*
*ويقصد بالصريح ان يكون اللفظ معناه باق فيه*
*مثال: نجح المجتهد، سلمت المصلية، سافر الناجحان، وقفت المسافرتان...* 
*فالمجتهد وصف صريح لان معنى الاجتهاد موجود*

*جملة الصلة:* 
*لابد لكل موصول من صلة تبين الموصول، وتوضحه، فليس هناك موصول إلا وله صلة تقع بعده.*
*وشرطها أن تكون معهودة للمخاطب*
*بعد كل موصول صلةٌ، هي التي تُعرفه، ويتضح للسامع بها المراد به* 
*مثال: فاز الذي صبر، نجا من صدق، شربت ما عندك، فرحت بما في دارك، رأيت القاتل.* 
*فالصلة في الجمل السابقة هي: صبر، صدق، عندك، في دارك، قاتل.* 
*جملة الصلة ثلاثة أنواع:* 
*1- جملة: قد تكون اسمية او فعلية* 
*2- شبه الجملة، وهو ثلاثة أشياء:* 
*أ- ظرف المكان نحو: نزل الذي فوق الفرس، "فوق الفرس" صلة الموصول، ونوعها ظرف.* 
*ب_ الجار والمجرور نحو:  رأيت الذي في السيارة، " في السيارة" صلة الموصول، ونوعها جار ومجرور،  ويشترط فيهما أن يكونا تامين، ومعنى ذلك أن يُفهم ما يتعلقان به بمجرد  ذكرهما، وذلك لا يكون إلا إذا كان ما يتعلقان به كونا عاما.* 
*جـ_ الصفة الصريحة: اسم  الفاعل، واسم المفعول، صفة مشبهة نحو: جاء الكاتبُ الدرس، ـ"كاتب" صلة  الموصول "أل"، ونوعها وصف صريح (اسم فاعل).* 

*شروط جملة الصلة:* 
*1- أن تكون جملة مفيدة.* 
*2- أن يكون معناها معهودا للمخاطب.*
*3- أن تشتمل على عائد  إن كان الموصول اسميا فقط نحو: رأيت الذي نجح، ففي (نجح) ضمير مستتر يرجع  إلى (الذي) فهذا هو العائد، ولا بد في كل صلة من هذا العائد.* 

*اعرابها:*
*الاسماء الموصولة الخاصة كلها مبنية الا ما دل على التثنية (اللذان واللتان) فيعربان كالمثنى.*
*الأسماء الموصولة المشتركة كلها مبنية إلا "أي" فإنها معربة إلا في حالة واحد تكون مبنية*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*أسماء الإشارة*

*هنا تنبيه يرجى الإنتباه إليه وهو أن الهاء الموجوده في أسماء الإشارة ليست من إسم الإشارة , وإنما هي حرف تنبيه.*
*الأصل في هذه الأسماء أن تأتي بدون هاء التنبيه فهي حرف تنبيه مبني على السكون لا محل له من الإعراب.*

*الإشارة إلى المفرد المذكر* 
*(ذا)، وهو للمفرد المذكر عاقلا وغير عاقل.* 
*الإشارة إلى المفرد المؤنث* 
*ذه، ذِي، تِي، ته، تا، ذات (بضم التاء).* 
*الإشارة إلى المثنى مذكرا ومؤنثا* 
*يُشار إلى المثنى المذكر بـ: ذان،* 
*وللمثنى المؤنث بـ: تان، سواء كان عاقلا أو غير عاقل. وهما معربان إعراب المثنى؛ رفعا بالألف ونصبا وجرا بالياء.* 
*مثال: هذان مسافران، رأيت هذين، مررت بهذين*
*الإشارة إلى الجمع* 
*يُشار إلى الجمع بنوعيه بـ: أُولاءِ ممدودا، وأولى مقصورا،* 
*الإشارة إلى المكان* 
*يشار إلى المكان القريب بـ: هُنا، وتدخل عليه هاء التنبيه فيقال: هاهنا.* 
*ويشار إلى البعيد بـ: هناك، أو هنالك، أو هَنّا بفتح الهاء وتشديد  النون، أو هِنّا بكسرها وتشديد النون، أو هَنّتْ، بفتح الهاء وتشديد النون  وسكون التاء، أو ثَمَّ بفتح الثاء وتشديد الميم.* 

*مراتب المشار إليه* 
*ففي المفرد البعيد تقول: ذاك، وذلك، وتيك، وتلك، وذيك، وذلْك، وأما (ذه) فلا تدخلها الكاف ولا اللام.* 
*وفي المثنى البعيد تقول: ذانك، وتانك، وذانِّك، وتانِّك.* 
*وفي الجمع تقول: أُولاك وأولئك، وألالِك.* 

*اعراب أسماء الاشارة:*
*أسماء الاشارة كلها مبنية الا ما دل على مثنى (ذان، تان) فإنها تعرب إعراب المثنى*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*ال المعرفة*

*تنقسم الى :*
*1. عهدية (دائما تنطبق على شخص محدد) وهي نوعان:*
*العهد الذكري مثل: رأيت طفلا فرحمت الطفل*
*العهد الذهني مثل: ما أخبار الجامعة؟ كيف الوالد*
*2. جنسية (وهي قريبة للنكرة لانها شبه مبهمة) وهي نوعان:*
*لاستغراق أفراد الجنس مثل: خلق الإنسان ضعيفا*
*لاستغراق خصائص الأفراد مثل: أنت الرجل علما*

*القسم الاول: ال العهدية:*
*تنقسم الى نوعين :*
*1-**العهد الذكري                       2- العهد الذهني*

*القسم الاول من تعريف العهد :العهد الذكري*
*أي ما سبق ذكره مرة في الحوار ومرة نكرة ثم عُرِّف بأل*
*مثال العهد الذكري: رايت طفلا فاحببت الطفل*
*نزل مطرٌ فأنعش المطر الارض*
*قابلت مهندس فأعجبني المهندس*
*يلاحظ في هذه  الامثلة الثلاثه ان هنالك كلمةً  وردت مرتين  ،في الجمله الاول طفل وفي الجملة الثانيه مطر وفي الجملة الثالثة مهندس*
*حينما ترد اسم من  الاسماء في الجملة مرتين، المره الاولى منكرا وفي المرة الثانيه معرفاً  بالالف واللام فهذه الالف واللام  تكون للعهد الذكري*
*بمعنى انه ذكر مرتين  :مرة منكراً حين تقول رأيت مطر ذكرته في الجملة الاولى نكرة ثم ذكرته مره  اخرى ،والفرق بين المره الاولى والثانيه انه في المرة الاولى ذكر نكرة وفي  المرة الثانيه ذكر معرفه دخلت عليه الالف واللام فهذه الالف واللام تفيد  العهد الذكري و*
*ونوع العهد ذكري والسبب لما سمي ذكري السبب كما ذكرت هنا ذكر الكلمه مرتين مرة منكره ومرة معرفه بألف ولام* 

*القسم الثاني من تعريف العهد :العهد الذهني*
*أي مفهومة في ذهن السامع وذهن المتكلم*
*مثال: ما اخبار الوالد؟؟*
*حينما تخاطب شخص  بهذه  الجمله الوالد الذي دخلت عليه الألف واللام  معروف بين المتكلم والمخاطب  فهو معروفاً في الذهن لذلك سُمي العهد ذهنياً لان هناك عهد بينك وبين  السامع* 
*حينما تقول لاخيك أذاهب انت للبيت؟؟ هذا البيت معهود بينك وبين اخيك  معهود في الذهن فالبيت بيتكما*
*اذا ال  التي تكون للعهد إما ان تكون للعهد الذهني او للعهد الذكري*

*ثانيا: ال الجنسية:*
*مثال1: الرجل أفضل من المرأه* 
*أي جنس الرجال أفضل من جنس النساء مما يعني ان أغلب الرجال أفضل من اغلب النساء وليس كل الرجال افضل من كل النساء* 
*مثال2: السياره اسرع من الدراجه*
*أي أن السيارات بصفة عامة (أغلبها) اسرع من الدراجات*
*لهذا يسمى تعريف الجنس واحيانا يسمى بيان الحقيقه*

*وتنقسم لقسمين*
*شمول افراد الجنس:*
*مثال1: الانسان ضعيف... هذه استغراق الجنس بمعنى انك تريد ان كل من هو انسان فهو ضعيف* 
*مثال2: الام حنون... كل الامهات تتصف بالحنان*
*مثال3: الأمين يحبه الناس... كل من يتصف بالأمانة يحبه الناس*
*مثال4: الحمدلله ... ال هنا جنسية فالحمد بكل أنواعه وأصنافه لله*

*شمول صفات الجنس*
*مثال1: انت الرجل حلما... أي أنك قد حزت صفات الرجل كلها من خلال صفة الحلم*
*مثال2: صالحا هو  الانسان لطفاً... صالح حاز الصفه فاصبح يقابل كل الجنس فكان صالح في كفه  والناس في كفه. اللطف متفرق في الناس ولكن صالح جمع متعلقات اللطف كلها  فنقول صالح يساوي الناس كلهم في اللطف*
*مثال3: عليٌ هو الفتى شجاعةً ... أي أن علي جمع الشجاعه من  كل الفتيان، كأن علي اصبح ممثلا للشجاعه الموجوده في ملايين الفتيان*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

*المضاف الى واحد من المعارف:*

*الاضافة الى الضمير:*
*مثال: كتابي جديدٌ... فكتاب في الاصل نكره فاضيف الى الضمير*
*الاضافة الى العلم (الاسم الظاهر):*
*مثال: كتاب خالد جديد ... كتاب مضاف وخالد مضاف اليه*
*الاضافة الى اسم الاشاره:*
*مثال: كتابي هذا جديدٌ ... فكتاب مضاف واسم الاشاره هذا مضاف اليه*
*الاضافة الى الاسم الموصول:*
*مثال: كتابي الذي عندك جديدٌ... فكتاب مضاف والذي مضاف اليه وهو اسم موصول*
*الاضافة الى الاسم المعرف بالف ولام:*
*مثال: كتاب الرجل جديدُ... فكتاب مضاف ورجل مضاف اليه*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

تم بحمد الله كناشة مادة النحو
وسامحوني وحللوني إن وجدتن فيه أي خطأ
فما أنا إلا بشر ولست معصومة من الخطأ

ستجدن في المرفقات الملف كامل بصيغة الوورد

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

نسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك في أم عبدالرحمن وأن يطيل في عمرها على طاعته وأن يبارك في علمها وعملها 

وأن يجزيها خير الجزاء

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

اللهم آميييييييييييين يا رب ولكِ بالمثل وزيادة
ولا أمانع أن يكون عمري قصير شرط أن يكون في رضا الرحمن

فائدة من احدى الأخوات
تنقسم الضمائر إلى متصلة ومنفصلة

ضمائر الرفع المنفصلة هي: أنا ..أنت..أنت..هو..هي..  نحن..أنتما..هما..أ  نتم..أنتن..هم..هن
ضمائر الرفع المتصلة : التاء المتحركة..نا الدالة على الفاعل..ألف الإثنين..واو الجماعة..نون النسوة وهي تأتي في محل رفع فاعل
ضمائر النصب المنفصلة: إياي..إياك..إياك..  إياه..إياها..إيان  ا..إياكما..إياهما  ..إياكم..إياكن..إي  اهن..إياهم
ضمائر النصب المتصلة: ياء المتكلم..نا الدالة على الجماعة..كاف المخاطب والمخاطبة..هاء الغائب والغائبة..هذه الضمائر إذا اتصلت بالفعل تكون في محل نصب مفعول به، وإذا اتصلت بالأسماء والحروف تكون في محل جر.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم أروى المكية

بارك الله في أخواتي جميعا .
يرفع للفائدة والأهمية .

----------

